# the results are in....



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

Finally did the autocross this weekend, and Iam the least bit dissapointed. I placed 4th in my class and 19 of 29 overall. My goal was to beat my friend drew who is in a higher class driving a BMW 325i, and after the rain hit the event was cancelled and only got three runs in I was dissapointed, my friend said he ran a 1:08.1 while I ran a 1:08.7, but I found out this morning my friend only ran a 1:08.81. here are the actuall results www.intmo.com/ocala_resul...-13-02.htm On my last run I lost it cuz the track was wet and I raced time and not the course, a basic beginners mistake. In a couple of weeks hopefully I will be able to post some video of the event but as for now I go on vaction in a few days.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

sorry my mistake 19 of 27... there were to other cars but DQ all their runs


----------

